# White Growth Lines Millie Vanilli



## N2TORTS (Sep 6, 2011)

This little Leo is just amazing in person and SUPER* white!.....All new growth is still coming in white as snow' and so far holding color of extreme white. She is housed outdoors and brought into the "Tort House" at night . .....



















JD~


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful tort!!!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 6, 2011)

Wonderful growth! It will soon become pure white!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 6, 2011)

I love the 'blonde' leopards.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## sahdjb (Sep 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## killuchen (Sep 7, 2011)

That is a beautiful TORT!


----------



## llaperle (Sep 8, 2011)

She is a beautiful Tort. I didn't even realize they could look like that.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 8, 2011)

So pretty!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW what an astonishing little girl!  
**JEALOUS OF YOU.......AGAIN <.< **


----------



## jackrat (Sep 8, 2011)

Just beautiful,JD.


----------



## coreyc (Sep 8, 2011)

That's one great looking Leo


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 8, 2011)

Very Very nice....


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats is a very neat looking tortoise,im jealous


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 8, 2011)

She is so pretty  You are doing a great job with her!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Sep 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

